# New account registration has been temporarily suspended.



## Purri (Feb 28, 2010)

When attempting to register on the furraffinity website, I receive this message:

"New account registration has been temporarily suspended."

Why is this?  Is there an eta for fixing this available?

Thanks, and sorry if this question has already been asked. I couldn't find any info about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm getting this too, what's up?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm getting this too, what's up?



You're making too many alts Shenzi, it's all you're fault :[ .


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah it's cause of this
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=64325&page=17
another drama bomb
This time newfags, newfags as far as the eye can see.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You're making too many alts Shenzi, it's all you're fault :[ .



She's filled up the database and they're waiting for the new and bigger hard drive to arrive before they can make room for accounts that aren't shenzi.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You're making too many alts Shenzi, it's all you're fault :[ .





SnowFox said:


> She's filled up the database and they're waiting for the new and bigger hard drive to arrive before they can make room for accounts that aren't shenzi.


o u gaiz


----------



## Ben (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah it's cause of this
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=64325&page=17
> another drama bomb
> This time newfags, newfags as far as the eye can see.



I'm not too positive that these two events are connected, considering the discussion was happening on the forums, and not the main site. But hey, whatev.


----------



## Purri (Feb 28, 2010)

Just curious, is there anyone who is able to click 'register' and not receive the message, "New account registration has been temporarily suspended."?  

I'm wondering of this is an issue effecting everyone, or just a selection of people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Purri said:


> Just curious, is there anyone who is able to click 'register' and not receive the message, "New account registration has been temporarily suspended."?
> 
> I'm wondering of this is an issue effecting everyone, or just a selection of people.


They sometimes do this in order to keep drama from happening.


----------



## Purri (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They sometimes do this in order to keep drama from happening.



Ah, that is too bad. I hope that I'm able to create an account sometime soon. I have art to post! lol.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 28, 2010)

The updated AUP banned all furries, that's why account registration is suspended.  Didn't you read it?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 28, 2010)

Most likely they are suspending registrations until the new TOS is fully solidified and  written down and shown as new members register.


----------



## Purri (Feb 28, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> The updated AUP banned all furries, that's why account registration is suspended.  Didn't you read it?



lolol


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm interested in finding out when this will be rectified. Been trying to create a new account for a while now.


----------



## Purri (Mar 4, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> I'm interested in finding out when this will be rectified. Been trying to create a new account for a while now.



Yes, me too.

I really would like to post some art. I'm sad to only be able to use DeviantArt.  The furry 'community' there is scant.


----------



## rutofteaching (Mar 5, 2010)

My only question... same as the previous 2... I'm tryin to draw some people to me rp forum, and I'd like to make a 'club' profile (or whatever you call it in this context)


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> I'm interested in finding out when this will be rectified. Been trying to create a new account for a while now.





Purri said:


> Yes, me too.
> I really would like to post some art. I'm sad to only be able to use DeviantArt.  The furry 'community' there is scant.


Probably the tenth cause what is probably going on is loli porn is getting banned and they're trying to avoid a repeat of what happened last time there was drama.
Last time FA banned something that stepped on people's toes was the people that got offended would create 10 alternate accounts and troll admins and that to get their way to make it seem like there was far more people opposed than there really was.


rutofteaching said:


> My only question... same as the previous 2... I'm tryin to draw some people to me rp forum, and I'd like to make a 'club' profile (or whatever you call it in this context)


What you do is register a user with the group name and basically you use it like another user and the watchers are the members, I know that system isn't very useful but FA doesn't have enough money to add it in right now.


----------



## Purri (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Probably the tenth cause what is probably going on is loli porn is getting banned and they're trying to avoid a repeat of what happened last time there was drama.
> Last time FA banned something that stepped on people's toes was the people that got offended would create 10 alternate accounts and troll admins and that to get their way to make it seem like there was far more people opposed than there really was.
> 
> What you do is register a user with the group name and basically you use it like another user and the watchers are the members, I know that system isn't very useful but FA doesn't have enough money to add it in right now.




Well they finally allowed new registration.... This; however, has now allowed quite a bit of trolling in as well (as expected.)  Ugh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Purri said:


> Well they finally allowed new registration.... This; however, has now allowed quite a bit of trolling in as well (as expected.)  Ugh.


Crud, why couldn't they have waited till the tenth?


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 7, 2010)

Purri said:


> Well they finally allowed new registration.... This; however, has now allowed quite a bit of trolling in as well (as expected.)  Ugh.



Cry. They must have stopped it again. I've been waiting ages for this it seems. I was told to hop on here by a friend and have been trying almost every day to register since then ;~;


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

crowhorn52 said:


> Cry. They must have stopped it again. I've been waiting ages for this it seems. I was told to hop on here by a friend and have been trying almost every day to register since then ;~;


Blame it on the idiots trolling the admins.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 7, 2010)

ARGH I missed a chance to make a new account? Bitter weeping.


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> ARGH I missed a chance to make a new account? Bitter weeping.



QQ MOAR :'( I am. :'(



CannonFodder said:


> Blame it on the idiots trolling the admins.



Here I was thinking trolls were fantasy creatures.. sob.  Is drama this often on here? I have heard rumors but might aswell get to the source. O.O


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

crowhorn52 said:


> Here I was thinking trolls were fantasy creatures.. sob.  Is drama this often on here? I have heard rumors but might aswell get to the source. O.O


Meh depends, when the major media goes with the sex story the site goes down for a couple hours then the users go "wtf!" and a day later everyone has forgotten about it.
As far as trolls as you know it, like 4chan trolls not much anymore cause alot of our users are /b/tards, they will only attack if you start saying fursecution, furry pride and that.
The main problem right now is emotional teenagers, but meh.

tl;dr not worse than any other part of the internet.


----------



## sniper-tf (Mar 7, 2010)

Grr... trust me to find the site and then find out I can't register when I do... oh well. I can wait!


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Blame it on the idiots trolling the admins.



Also on the crap the trolls like to use ASCII Art

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3527646/ Look at the first few comments.


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sob! Still unable to register?  Any ETA on when this will be fully functional? :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2010)

crowhorn52 said:


> Sob! Still unable to register?  Any ETA on when this will be fully functional? :/


Probably the 10th.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Probably the 10th.


we can only help that way my roomie cant stay off mine!!!


----------



## sniper-tf (Mar 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Probably the 10th.



Well it's nice to know a time scale, of sorts. I'm no good at waiting...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 9, 2010)

I was gonna post a thread on this... but beat me to it..


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> She's filled up the database and they're waiting for the new and bigger hard drive to arrive before they can make room for accounts that aren't shenzi.


Shenzi can't talk unless she has at least over 10 accounts. I lost track of how many I had made, but I'm pretty sure it's over that number.


----------



## Vfox (Mar 9, 2010)

Mmm, I just realized making a new account is still not allowed. I need to lurk around more often...Maybe the 10th as mentoned.


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vfox said:


> Mmm, I just realized making a new account is still not allowed. I need to lurk around more often...Maybe the 10th as mentoned.



Can confirm it still doesn't work yet today.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know then, you'd have to ask a admin.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems the admins are ignoring this topic.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2010)

Seems to be working now.



IceDragonVisy said:


> Shenzi can't talk unless she has at least over 10 accounts. I lost track of how many I had made, but I'm pretty sure it's over that number.


u wrong, it's less than 10


i think


----------



## Rakko (Mar 10, 2010)

If it was back up, its down again. I'd feel better if there was at least some attempt to post a status message pertaining to this issue. I wonder why its being completely ignored?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently there's some serious shit going on.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Apparently there's some serious shit going on.



do telll.....


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> u wrong, it's less than 10
> i think


u may think, but I have no clue what to think about this.  
Finding dozens of alts is hard :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> do telll.....


They might be banning loli porn and the people into it are shitting bricks.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They might be banning loli porn and the people into it are shitting bricks.


 
How is his new from what we knew two weeks ago?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Liam said:


> u may think, but I have no clue what to think about this.
> Finding dozens of alts is hard :<


Okay so like, I counted


There's more than ten. :<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 11, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Okay so like, I counted
> 
> 
> There's more than ten. :<



wut

I have one.  :V  What is this bullshit?


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 11, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Okay so like, I counted
> 
> 
> There's more than ten. :<


I was referring to actual accounts on the main site, not alternate avatars or anything like that. In any case, I'd say that you change alts about as often as I do accounts.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 11, 2010)

IceDragonVisy said:


> I was referring to actual accounts on the main site, not alternate avatars or anything like that. In any case, I'd say that you change alts about as often as I do accounts.


Why do you people have so many damn accounts? That's such a waste of bandwidth!


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 11, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> Why do you people have so many damn accounts? That's such a waste of bandwidth!


And trolls opening accounts just to take a massive shit on the site (which I assume is at least part of the reason account creation was suspended if it isn't due to a weird glitch) isn't?

It's a rather nasty habit of mine that I've been trying to break for a long time now, but every time it seems to have finally ebbed away it comes back in full force. Frustration in not being able to access my original account on the site anymore (the same name as I use here on the forums) is partly to blame, and last I checked the admins haven't gotten around to do anything about it after I sent a trouble ticket a few months ago. Even after I mentioned an ex-admin, Dave Hyena, that was involved with the whole thing.

I'm not going to bother explaining the whole thing out here in the open. If you want to know that badly, just PM me. This goes doubly so for the current admins here, as I want to see this issue resolved ASAP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2010)

This sucks, they really need to hurry up with the new rules.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They might be banning loli porn and the people into it are shitting bricks.



why is loli so great?
oh well.... i guess some people have to have their fetishes...
it's not illegal, though... it's not real children, so not CP.
why would they ban it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> why is loli so great?
> oh well.... i guess some people have to have their fetishes...
> it's not illegal, though... it's not real children, so not CP.
> why would they ban it?


Cause a dude recently got arrested for illegally transporting it and fa can be viewed as illegally distributing loli porn in the eyes of the law.
*edit*
So pretty much if someone calls the cops fa is fucked.
*edit*
And the only way now to lawfully keep loli porn on the site would be to block it for users in every country and state that it's illegal in.


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to say it's a bit of a chuckle that a furry site is being pwned by anime children porn. You'd've thought it'd be the typical zoophile or bestiality bandwagon that would be soaking this place up. Lol ^^ The irony


----------



## NavhiLove (Mar 12, 2010)

-facepalm-
It's been almost a month, now, hasn't it?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause a dude recently got arrested for illegally transporting it and fa can be viewed as illegally distributing loli porn in the eyes of the law.
> *edit*
> So pretty much if someone calls the cops fa is fucked.
> *edit*
> And the only way now to lawfully keep loli porn on the site would be to block it for users in every country and state that it's illegal in.



That's stupid
A: Loli pron shouldnt be illegal, because it's drawings and so it doesnt take advantage of actual children.
B: they should just make a liability contract or something with people if they post loli pron
C:Why is it FA's fault if some dipshit tries to transport loli?


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 13, 2010)

reason for C is simple....the general public looks to the easiest and fastest scapegoat that really cant stand up for itself. 

Fa is spread way too thin to actually make itself a presence that can stand up in a court....unless every user and member stepped into that courtroom the day of hearing, FA couldnt hold a candle to anything the prosecution can think up. 

While B is an incredible and lovely idea, enforcing it is out of the Question unless you add another 20-50 admins that sit on their computers all day and fish this stuff out.


A.....that's a bit of a mine field. There are people of both sides. Like say someone took a picture of a kid's face, and used that face on a Loli?  what then...isnt that taking advantage of some kid?


Or say they put my face or your face on it.....it's a bomb shell waiting to go off. The art itself should have a separate site to be sure. But that;s just my opinion.


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 13, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> That's stupid
> A: Loli pron shouldnt be illegal, because it's drawings and so it doesnt take advantage of actual children.
> B: they should just make a liability contract or something with people if they post loli pron
> C:Why is it FA's fault if some dipshit tries to transport loli?



A- Why shouldn't it be illegal? It doesn't matter if it's actual advantage of children - it's the thought or portrayal of an illegal act. This is one thing that would be thought like this: If you can draw children in sexual situations, then you must fantasize about it (I can't think of anyone that draws children in sexual situations for the hell of it) and therefore have an affiliation and possible problem in the future from it.

B- This is FA - I personally think it should stick to furries, not child pornography potentials. Contracts cost money and it will not necessarily save FA in a social situation. FA will get the hit, not the users. You will then have an issue of child pornography being linked with furries which further damages the fandom. As I mentioned before, the fandom already gets frowned upon from bad apples- it doesn't need any more.

C- The site is administrated. They cannot allow things like this to be posted. If you were in charge of a website where people were uploading genuine child pornography videos, photos, etc. you would be liable for posting it not the user because you have confirmed to put it on the site.

User --> Admins --> Site. This process is usually automated which means not everything can be looked at until it is reported. Since the process is automated, it acts like the admins have already said this is "ok" to post.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 13, 2010)

crowhorn52 said:


> A- Why shouldn't it be illegal? It doesn't matter if it's actual advantage of children - it's the thought or portrayal of an illegal act. This is one thing that would be thought like this: If you can draw children in sexual situations, then you must fantasize about it (I can't think of anyone that draws children in sexual situations for the hell of it) and therefore have an affiliation and possible problem in the future from it.



I totally agree with you on b and c, but this is America. We have freedom of speech, press, etc. Grand Theft auto portrays illegal acts, as well as glorifying them, and it's not banned. Loli doesn't technically break any laws, if you live in America... i mean, you might be from Canada or the UK or Japan or something, but here we're not put in jail for putting crime in our artwork...


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 13, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I totally agree with you on b and c, but this is America. We have freedom of speech, press, etc. Grand Theft auto portrays illegal acts, as well as glorifying them, and it's not banned. Loli doesn't technically break any laws, if you live in America... i mean, you might be from Canada or the UK or Japan or something, but here we're not put in jail for putting crime in our artwork...



I currently live in the UK but previously lived in Michigan, and as far as I know pedophilism is illegal all round.  I'm quite sure that in Japan something like that is actually more acceptable. Just check out Hard Gay.  

It is interesting that games are given more space to show and create such themes, however, I guess it would be down to the fact that it is an obvious display of something that is not real since it is also a fake non-living character doing the actions. But then it can always be argued that, if someone is controlling that character, is it their fantasy? Deep psychology!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 13, 2010)

crowhorn52 said:


> I currently live in the UK but previously lived in Michigan, and as far as I know pedophilism is illegal all round.  I'm quite sure that in Japan something like that is actually more acceptable. Just check out Hard Gay.
> 
> It is interesting that games are given more space to show and create such themes, however, I guess it would be down to the fact that it is an obvious display of something that is not real since it is also a fake non-living character doing the actions. But then it can always be argued that, if someone is controlling that character, is it their fantasy? Deep psychology!



loli isnt pedophilism, necessarily.
girls who have rape fantasies don't necessarily always enjoy geting raped irl.
Loli is also of fake non-living characters, just like video games.
and in america we dont put people behind bars for having fantasies. we have freedom of thought. did you know we have a nazi party that tries to get a candidate in office every four years?


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2010)

NavhiLove said:


> -facepalm-
> It's been almost a month, now, hasn't it?





			
				Date of your post said:
			
		

> 03-12-2010





			
				Date of the first post said:
			
		

> 02-28-2010



Really though?

Of course, that isn't to say that this issue isn't incredibly ridiculous, but really, it only takes one mouse click to not embarrass yourself.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 13, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> loli isnt pedophilism, necessarily.
> girls who have rape fantasies don't necessarily always enjoy geting raped irl.
> Loli is also of fake non-living characters, just like video games.
> and in america we dont put people behind bars for having fantasies. we have freedom of thought. did you know we have a nazi party that tries to get a candidate in office every four years?




true there. (though i didnt know about the nazi party thing....takes all kinds i guess)

It isnt real....but then again, there are points that can be made that it can be taken as real. Lets take a piece of art i saw in a gallery at the local museum once. It showed a man hanging a young girl up by her feet for sneaking into his garden. 

Some saw this as a violent piece that was made by someone with some serious mental problems, and others thought it was telling a moral, like dont do bad things or this will happen. 

And while you are right about America having certain freedoms, there are notations in the constitution that overrule those freedoms, such as when the pursuit of happiness causes others physical or emotional and mental harm.

Take for example the freedom of speech. If someone says what they want about another person, say a straight calls a lesbian a queer...Then that is where the 14th amendment, (i think it's the 14th, but im not entirely sure, i'll go check it after work) associated with gender and orientation identity as well as the rights of thoses individuals to not have to deal with that steps in and over rules the freedom of speech.

So in a sense, while some have the right to post such works, others have the right not to have to view it. Ergo, i stand by my first statement, it should have it;s own website.....its not really furry, as furry is defined under the dictionary as Anthropomorphic, animal with a human shape containing few actual human features. having a tail and ears doesnt classify it as furry, just means it is proto-human.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 13, 2010)

Angelus Wolfen said:


> true there. (though i didnt know about the nazi party thing....takes all kinds i guess)
> 
> It isnt real....but then again, there are points that can be made that it can be taken as real. Lets take a piece of art i saw in a gallery at the local museum once. It showed a man hanging a young girl up by her feet for sneaking into his garden.
> 
> ...



yeah, it definitely needs it's own site.
or maybe if they can find away to get around the legal part, maybe FA can make it ok to post loli, but have a content filter on it so people have to click through to view it. just like Deviant art has a mature content filter.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 14, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> yeah, it definitely needs it's own site.
> or maybe if they can find away to get around the legal part, maybe FA can make it ok to post loli, but have a content filter on it so people have to click through to view it. just like Deviant art has a mature content filter.






bingo...now there is some serious thinking. Too bad you arent an admin or a mod...then your idea would be taken seriously.

anyway its all in the legality of everything....if you look world wide....nothign is legal.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> yeah, it definitely needs it's own site.
> or maybe if they can find away to get around the legal part, maybe FA can make it ok to *post loli*, but have a content filter on it so people have to click through to view it. just like Deviant art has a mature content filter.



No, I'd rather keep that filth off this site..let them use SoFurry (if they don't have such rules against it) if they don't like the rule on this subject.

I'd rather be exposed to watersports and scat art than underage sexual works.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

At least this thread answered my question.


I became a furry recently, and it saddens me that I can't register on the furry site that pretty much ALL furries know about.


----------



## thetakara (Mar 15, 2010)

Is there a way someone can manually register with an FA admin then? That would help me a lot. D:


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 15, 2010)

I love the fact that a mod locked the duplicate thread asking about this account issue while they're still blatantly ignoring this one and giving no answers.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> this is America. We have freedom of speech, press, etc. Grand Theft auto portrays illegal acts, as well as glorifying them, and it's not banned.



A-HURR?

Yes, GTA portrays illegal acts, occasionally glorifies them. However, note how there is a complete lack of minors in the game. None of the prostitutes are under 16. You'll never mow down an entire class of schoolchildren.

Because despite a lot of the stuff being illegal, it's illegal stuff involving adults who can make their own bloody decisions.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 15, 2010)

well if they continue to ignore us there are only two plausible reason why.
y
A) they have no idea why the new account thing is down and thus dont want to look like fools cuz they cant fix it.

B) the purposely locked it down because something or someone started making mass accounts and it flooded the system. so its a protection measure. 


other than those......they might just actually be too busy working through every gallery and deleting the loli stuff guys.....


anyone besides me think the admins are actually working here?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Angelus Wolfen said:


> B) the purposely locked it down because something or someone started making mass accounts and it flooded the system. so its a protection measure.


It was the users into loli porn and cub, they _were _going to ban loli porn and all the people into it started flipping the fuck out and the ones into cub could not get it through their thick skulls that they were not banning that though.
Even though they're not going to ban it they're still flipping out.
tl;dr the sick fucks flipped out over something that's not going to happen and won't chill out.

Basically people chill, it's a website.

Mods/admins when is registration going to open back up anyhow?


----------



## Ben (Mar 15, 2010)

Xaerun said:
			
		

> A thread for this already exists.
> 
> Please check for existing threads that are addressing the same issue before posting a new one, mm?



Xaerun, no one who matters has addressed the issue. Mind actually filling us in? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> Xaerun, no one who matters has addressed the issue. Mind actually filling us in? :V


Yeah, what's the lowdown?
If you're just not talking about why to keep drama from happening, just tell us and we'll shut up.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

But The drama will always happen. I'm a new member and I joined the forum when I realised that I cannot (yet) join FA proper. The drama will happen regardless, but a date when we might be able to expect anything, register back online or even just an announcement, would be better than letting some people get worked up in the forums and most people just annoyed by it all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> But The drama will always happen. I'm a new member and I joined the forum when I realised that I cannot (yet) join FA proper. The drama will happen regardless, but a date when we might be able to expect anything, register back online or even just an announcement, would be better than letting some people get worked up in the forums and most people just annoyed by it all.


"Life is drama"


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

> "Life is drama"



True that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> > "Life is drama"
> 
> 
> 
> True that.


It's just that furries actually believe all their watchers and that care about their personal life.
watchers=/=friends
watching an artist=/=your friend


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Crazy stuff, I've still got to get my head out of the dirt for all this stuff.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 15, 2010)

there are also people that join in just to cause trouble. They jump in, post a lot of stuff just because it's banned. and then they make like 8-10 accounts to whine about it either being there or whine about it being banned when it gets removed. 

Ive actually seen people do that just to cause drama so they can sit back and watch it for a good laugh. (incident on FAP when it was still up and a couple here on fa a while back) dont remember who all did it, but they went to a furry site, posted a bunch of human porn with a tail either drawn or photo shopped onto the pic to call it furry. then they made another account to whine about it getting banned.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 15, 2010)

thetakara said:


> Is there a way someone can manually register with an FA admin then? That would help me a lot. D:


Unfortunately no.



Kusatsu said:


> I love the fact that a mod locked the duplicate thread asking about this account issue while they're still blatantly ignoring this one and giving no answers.





Ben said:


> Xaerun, no one who matters has addressed the issue. Mind actually filling us in? :V



An answer:
No ETA at the moment, it will return as soon as possible.

A revised system is in the works.

There is also no ETA on an ETA.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info Xaerun


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> A revised system is in the works.


You could have just said so


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Where is the fun in just telling people what they want to know?


----------



## Rakko (Mar 15, 2010)

Call me ignorant of site programming, but was there something so fundamentally broken about the old system that it required immediate shut down and repair? Did an update break the system somehow? Its been multiple weeks now, from what I can gather. Don't you think it would be better to just leave the old system up and not cause mass confusion rather than make whatever these changes are? I would assume that a better alternative to having one of the most important functions of your website being left completely unusable for an extended period of time. Just think of all the potential members unaware of the forums that have absolutely no idea what's going on.This seems like something that would be best left for a scheduled downtime rather than just ignoring the issue and leaving all your potential members completely in the dark.



-


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

I get the feeling its more of a reactive thing, legal issues etc.

Like health and safety in the UK, if they say you have to do something, you bloody well do it regardless of the cost.

If FA thought that they might have legal issues in the future with content or memberships, I think they would just get it fixed then tell everyone what they have done and deal with the butthurt later.


----------



## Rakko (Mar 15, 2010)

As is expected, I just saw Dragoneer's name pop up on the "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread" box at the bottom, yet no post.

Perhaps we should all just flood his inbox with PMs. Then he'd have to care. 8D


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Rakko said:


> As is expected, I just saw Dragoneer's name pop up on the "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread" box at the bottom, yet no post.
> 
> Perhaps we should all just flood his inbox with PMs. Then he'd have to care. 8D


I lol'd


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Rakko said:


> As is expected, I just saw Dragoneer's name pop up on the "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread" box at the bottom, yet no post.
> 
> Perhaps we should all just flood his inbox with PMs. Then he'd have to care. 8D



Pretty sure you wouldn't win that fight.


----------



## Ben (Mar 15, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> If FA thought that they might have legal issues in the future with content or memberships, I think they would just get it fixed then tell everyone what they have done and deal with the butthurt later.



Because informing people of what's going on, rather than confusing them greatly and alienating thousands of potential members is a very smart business decision. Boy howdy.


----------



## Swampwulf (Mar 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> Because informing people of what's going on, rather than confusing them greatly and alienating thousands of potential members is a very smart business decision. Boy howdy.



Business? You think this is a business?
Businesses usually exist to make money.
FA is just a social site that 'Neer keeps running with his own time, freely given and, from what I understand money out of his own pocket when there aren't enough donations to cover expenses.

he and his team will get around to doing what they want to do when they get around to it.

...otherwise, I'm sure they' be happy to refund what you paid to become a member off the site.


----------



## thetakara (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "Life is drama"



It's more than drama. It's just hell. =P


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 15, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> No ETA at the moment, it will return as soon as possible.
> 
> A revised system is in the works.





thank you greatly. I'm glad you're working on it yall *offers huggles to mods and admins as apology*


----------



## Ben (Mar 15, 2010)

Swampwulf said:


> Business? You think this is a business?
> Businesses usually exist to make money.
> FA is just a social site that 'Neer keeps running with his own time, freely given and, from what I understand money out of his own pocket when there aren't enough donations to cover expenses.
> 
> ...


Well it certainly doesn't make sense to run this website without the intention of turning some sort of profit. Regardless of how you frame it, this course of action is incredibly illogical, and entirely short-witted.

And yes, I'm aware FA is a free service, that I don't have to use it, and that additionally, this problem doesn't affect me. But really, you have to question the soundness of the site administrator's mind when he decides to close new users out for over two weeks, without any sort of explanation or end in sight.

And no Dragoneer, I have no personal vendetta against you-- I'm just really disappointed sometimes with how you run the site. Of course, we are in the minority, and the brainless fapbeasts are the ones who keep this site running. But really, where's the sense in turning away new fapbeasts that would continue fueling FurAffinity? It just doesn't make a lick of sense to me.


----------



## Rakko (Mar 15, 2010)

No, it doesn't make sense, and its a very poor decision. I always found the idea of "but he runs this for free" to be a ridiculous argument. Yes, we don't have any actual pull on the site because its free, but that doesn't mean that commenting on the poor decisions that lead to inconvenience of both ourselves and others is somehow undeserved. I would excuse this down time if there was some effort by the staff to actually keep the members updated on exactly what's going on. However, instead, they've decided to take an alternate route of ignoring it and hoping it doesn't get out of hand.

I honestly wish there was an decent alternative to furaffinity. It would be nice to explore some other options as far as this site goes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Rakko said:


> I honestly wish there was an decent alternative to furaffinity. It would be nice to explore some other options as far as this site goes.


Furnation?


----------



## SkippOtter (Mar 16, 2010)

Swampwulf said:


> Business? You think this is a business?
> Businesses usually exist to make money.
> FA is just a social site that 'Neer keeps running with his own time, freely given and, from what I understand money out of his own pocket when there aren't enough donations to cover expenses.
> 
> ...



This.  Very, very this.



Ben said:


> Well it certainly doesn't make sense to run this website without the intention of turning some sort of profit. Regardless of how you frame it, this course of action is incredibly illogical, and entirely short-witted.
> 
> ...you have to question the soundness of the site administrator's mind when he decides to close new users out for over two weeks, without any sort of explanation or end in sight.
> 
> ...we are in the minority, and the brainless fapbeasts are the ones who keep this site running.



Sure it does. Not _everything_ has to be for profit.  "fun" and "altruism" can also play a part.  If he wanted it to be for profit, he would have charged a registration fee from the get-go.  Heck, he could even stick a tiny little Google AdWords somewhere and start turning a profit.  Why not?  Perhaps he wants to get above the commercialism and focus on art.

And you don't really have to, there are sites out there (e.g. Demonoid) that offer free registration, but you just have to be lucky and register when they're open.  And they do fine, plenty of users, little drama, no major funding issues.

No, no we don't.  Unless you are an admin/mod/developer you don't keep the site running.  The "brainless fapbeasts" drive content.  The site would do just fine if one or 100,000 quit all at once.


----------



## Anuv (Mar 16, 2010)

GOOD... dont need more noobs


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 16, 2010)

Rakko said:


> No, it doesn't make sense, and its a very poor decision.


No, the decision is very sound. We're just not choosing to give the reason why and instead focus on what we need to do to fix it.


----------



## Rakko (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL. Right. That's very reassuring. That pretty much tells me all I really need to know about the situation.

I fail to see how electing one of the staff to take 5 minutes to explain something would detract from your focus on the issue.


----------



## NavhiLove (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> No, the decision is very sound. We're just not choosing to give the reason why and instead focus on what we need to do to fix it.



Well thank you for at least acknowledging the problem.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 16, 2010)

Rakko said:


> LOL. Right. That's very reassuring. That pretty much tells me all I really need to know about the situation.
> 
> I fail to see how electing one of the staff to take 5 minutes to explain something would detract from your focus on the issue.



Minus 5 minutes of work on fixing it.


----------



## Rakko (Mar 16, 2010)

I lol'd. the whole staff is working on the issue 24/7. right.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 16, 2010)

Rakko said:


> I lol'd. the whole staff is working on the issue 24/7. right.


Two devs are working on it.


----------



## clockworkpriest (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh god, I'm REALLY hoping they get this shit sorted out soon. My fingers hurt from complaining.


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah it's cause of this
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=64325&page=17
> another drama bomb
> This time newfags, newfags as far as the eye can see.


 
What do you mean by "new fags"? Are they people who register only to peev off furries? I don't know, thats what I think. =)


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah it's cause of this
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=64325&page=17
> another drama bomb
> This time newfags, newfags as far as the eye can see.


No, it has nothing to do with that. At all. In any way.


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> No, it has nothing to do with that. At all. In any way.


 
Sorry, just curious. =)


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> No, it has nothing to do with that. At all. In any way.



Is it one of those "undisclosed security vulnerability" type things?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 16, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Is it one of those "undisclosed security vulnerability" type things?


It's called _"the registration sucks, was exploitable, and unless you want scripted uploads of real women and children with their heads blown off by shotguns we need to fix this since channers really love posting hardcore gore to our site"._


----------



## Rakko (Mar 16, 2010)

Disregard this post, question answered above.

All in all, was it really that hard to just _say_ that? Haha. That's a legit reason to shut down registration IMO.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> It's called _"the registration sucks, was exploitable, and unless you want scripted uploads of real women and children with their heads blown off by shotguns we need to fix this since channers really love posting hardcore gore to our site"._



Ah, ok. I thought it was more than the registration that was exploitable like that, but I suppose the registrations would be the most important to fix.

Also: eww. How do pictures of real children's heads being blown off ever come into existence?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueIceHusky said:


> What do you mean by "new fags"? Are they people who register only to peev off furries? I don't know, thats what I think. =)


Nah a newfag in the case of furries is a furry that goes, "YAY furry pride, look at my tail that I'm wearing to everywhere, why are people hating on me, they're persecuting my way of life fursecution etc etc etc", well you get the point


Dragoneer said:


> No, it has nothing to do with that. At all. In any way.


k


Dragoneer said:


> It's called _"the registration sucks, was exploitable, and unless you want scripted uploads of real women and children with their heads blown off by shotguns we need to fix this since channers really love posting hardcore gore to our site"._


Ah, I've noticed that too.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 16, 2010)

alright,we have our answer people. i do find it hard to believe that someon actually takes the time to do this though.....its just.....pathetic.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 17, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> An answer:
> No ETA at the moment, it will return as soon as possible.
> 
> A revised system is in the works.
> ...





Dragoneer said:


> It's called _"the registration sucks, was exploitable, and unless you want scripted uploads of real women and children with their heads blown off by shotguns we need to fix this since channers really love posting hardcore gore to our site"._


Thank you both for the information.

Even if you don't have anything much to tell us about the situation (such as there being no ETA right now), we still appreciate hearing _something_ rather than getting no response at all. =)


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> Thank you both for the information.
> 
> Even if you don't have anything much to tell us about the situation (such as there being no ETA right now), we still appreciate hearing _something_ rather than getting no response at all. =)


 
Yea, same here. I've got some writing I really want to upload, but I'm happy to wait if it means the sanity of everyone and that it is being worked on.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 17, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Ah, ok. I thought it was more than the registration that was exploitable like that, but I suppose the registrations would be the most important to fix.
> 
> Also: eww. How do pictures of real children's heads being blown off ever come into existence?



1. Find children with their heads blown off.
2. Take pictures.
3. ???
4. Profit.

In this case I guess ??? = trolling furfags :V .


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 17, 2010)

Isn't everyone much happier now?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 18, 2010)

This is why the code needs to be overhauled to allow the deletion of accounts.  That would rid the overloading problem altogether, which I'm willing to bet is the issue.  There are many accounts that people simply do not use and are totally worth deleting.

This is urgent because new accounts on FA are mostly responsible for the expansion of the fandom.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> This is why the code needs to be overhauled to allow the deletion of accounts.  That would rid the overloading problem altogether, which I'm willing to bet is the issue.


*nods* We are aware, and it's something that's on the table.


----------



## clockworkpriest (Mar 18, 2010)

As inconvenient as the suspended registration is, thank you guys for working so hard to make the site enjoyable for us. We appreciate it.


----------



## Darkfox90 (Mar 19, 2010)

clockworkpriest said:


> As inconvenient as the suspended registration is, thank you guys for working so hard to make the site enjoyable for us. We appreciate it.



I completely agree. Huge thanks to all the site mods! I hope to see the registration back up soon!


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 20, 2010)

What if we note a mod/admin about a possible new account?
Give them the reason of why we're making the account; and what not.

So then they could pick out who's actually making the account for a legitimate reason.
Iunno :c Throwing something out there.
I wanna make a new one for my commissions.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> 1. Find children with their heads blown off.
> 2. Take pictures.
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit.
> ...



Or basically pictures for either the lulz or shock sites. (You have to be a inhuman sick bastard to do that for lulz) Basically reminds me of the horrific reaction videos to 3 guys one hammer.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 20, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> What if we note a mod/admin about a possible new account?
> Give them the reason of why we're making the account; and what not.
> 
> So then they could pick out who's actually making the account for a legitimate reason.
> ...



Unfortunately, registration is disabled full stop. You/we/they/anyone cannot create any new accounts.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 20, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> What if we note a mod/admin about a possible new account?
> Give them the reason of why we're making the account; and what not.
> 
> So then they could pick out who's actually making the account for a legitimate reason.
> ...



Keep your commissions on the SAME account like I do and many others. There's no need to waste server space just for a seperate account for _commissioned work_. :V

Seperate accounts for adult/fetish/photo/commission works is somewhat elitist sounding if you ask me. You don't see me with a "Glaice-adult" or "Glaice-DL" accounts, do you?

TL;DR it's a waste of database space.


----------



## yanazake (Mar 20, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Keep your commissions on the SAME account like I do and many others. There's no need to waste server space just for a seperate account for _commissioned work_. :V
> 
> Seperate accounts for adult/fetish/photo/commission works is somewhat elitist sounding if you ask me. You don't see me with a "Glaice-adult" or "Glaice-DL" accounts, do you?
> 
> TL;DR it's a waste of database space.



Dude, some people actually think of what to show to other people [and specially, when it's related to WORK] regarding their artwork/music/writing/creations in general.

Imagine that, you send an anthro gallery to some place to get a job - they think you're creative and all, until they see the smut... and you lost the job chance. Ãµ_Ã³

I don't have [much] problem thinking about people creating alternative accounts just for porn if try want to keep the clean pics apart from it. It may use up more space... but really, there's a lot of space that's being used up with no real content, like people posting the commissions they buy [specially when it's already posted in the original artist's gallery], crappy artwork [I was crappy one day too, and I'm still not THAT good, but there are some works that just... VCL had a policity about good pics, and I nearly didn't join the site because of that some years ago]

Well, yeah, let's be patient, see if the admins will clean up some accounts [there are probably empty accounts of artists that just go the hell away because of drama around 'em... sad but true] and when they'll enable new account creation.


Either that, or the homo part of FA [probably over 75%? ] can go to Y!gallery again, anthro artwork is accepted again in there.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 20, 2010)

I see :3 
Well okay then.


----------



## Ben (Mar 20, 2010)

Yanazake said:
			
		

> Imagine that, you send an anthro gallery to some place to get a job - they think you're creative and all, until they see the smut... and you lost the job chance. Ãµ_Ã³





> Implying someone would ever use their FA gallery to obtain a job, not to mention having the employer create an FA account with the adult filter turned on


Do you even _live_ in reality?


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 20, 2010)

yanazake said:


> Dude, some people actually think of what to show to other people [and specially, when it's related to WORK] regarding their artwork/music/writing/creations in general.
> 
> Imagine that, you send an anthro gallery to some place to get a job - they think you're creative and all, until they see the smut... and you lost the job chance. Ãµ_Ã³



First off... all... people can't see the porn on this site unless they create an account AND explicitly enable viewing porn.  I doubt somebody who's prudish enough to disqualify someone for drawing porn would do that.

And number B, why the hell would anyone link a potential employer to this site?  Even if you don't draw porn yourself, _there's assloads of it on here_, along with a lot of other general creepiness that doesn't reflect well on a potential hiree. (Is that the word? My spellchecker doesn't like it.)  Honestly I doubt I'd even link to deviantART; I'd create a professional-looking e-portfolio thing on my own site and link to that.  Presentation is everything, don'tcha know.


----------



## kittiesandbacon (Mar 22, 2010)

awhhh i was getting all excited b/c i just finished playing an old version of the penthouse by badDogAnimations and then i found out there is up to date version on here and then no registering , i dont really know whats going on, but hopefully the site is back up again


----------



## JadeMoontail (Mar 23, 2010)

I got this too, I want to make a new account


----------



## LordWalsh (Mar 23, 2010)

Ugh. Such fortuitous timing.

So much for getting others on FA.

Any ETA of it being back up?

Or are the newfags still wiping their tears?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 23, 2010)

LordWalsh said:


> Ugh. Such fortuitous timing.
> 
> So much for getting others on FA.
> 
> ...


 
Well, FA's admins said they'd fix the commission system really quick, and that was a year ago, and it's still broken so...

...2016?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 24, 2010)

LordWalsh said:


> Any ETA of it being back up?


I talked to yak, and the re-written registration should be up and running this weekend.



LordWalsh said:


> Or are the newfags still wiping their tears?


Why even need to be rude about this. Chan-lingo works on the chans, but running around here calling people "newfags" isn't going to fly. Most people aren't down with that, and it's not appreciated.


----------



## NavhiLove (Mar 24, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, FA's admins said they'd fix the commission system really quick, and that was a year ago, and it's still broken so...
> 
> ...2016?



I lol'd. But I think the commission system is far less important than the registration system, since users can still run their commissions without it. That's probably why they're taking their sweet time with that.


Also, glad to hear it should be up this weekend. I'm excited to make my new account. Found a couple of awesome unused names.


----------



## Darkfox90 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Why even need to be rude about this. Chan-lingo works on the chans, but running around here calling people "newfags" isn't going to fly. Most people aren't down with that, and it's not appreciated.



I couldn't agree more with this. If your doing it in the chans its acceptable, but here in FA its completely out of context and rude. Besides, based on the community surrounding FA, all its gonna do is prompt an Anti-Bashing flame war, and no one wants to deal with that.....


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

Darkfox90 said:


> an Anti-Bashing flame war


It's called a "hugbox" and we already have far to much of that in the fandom.
P.s. the term hugbox refers to how furries scream troll even at the slightest criticism and feel entitled to have everyone to treat them nice.


Dragoneer said:


> Why even need to be rude about this. Chan-lingo works on the chans, but running around here calling people "newfags" isn't going to fly. Most people aren't down with that, and it's not appreciated.


A shit ton of furries are /b/tards.


----------



## Darkfox90 (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's called a "hugbox" and we already have far to much of that in the fandom.
> P.s. the term hugbox refers to how furries scream troll even at the slightest criticism and feel entitled to have everyone to treat them nice.
> 
> A shit ton of furries are /b/tards.



Thanks for the update  I actually wasn't aware of either of those facts. I think  this is the part where I go "I learned something today" lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

Darkfox90 said:


> Thanks for the update  I actually wasn't aware of either of those facts. I think  this is the part where I go "I learned something today" lol


If furries would stop complaining about getting trolled then they wouldn't get trolled.


----------



## LordWalsh (Mar 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> I talked to yak, and the re-written registration should be up and running this weekend.
> 
> Why even need to be rude about this. Chan-lingo works on the chans, but running around here calling people "newfags" isn't going to fly. Most people aren't down with that, and it's not appreciated.



Eh, sorry. I was having a bad day when I posted that.

Very Sorry! D:


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A shit ton of furries are /b/tards.


And a bunch of us are Goons. Sometimes, you just need to keep your crap in your sandbox. Just sayin'.

We're all cool. Just keep 4chan on 4chan. =)


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> And a bunch of us are Goons.


*achievement unlocked: "all your base are belong to us"* :V


----------



## Darkfox90 (Mar 25, 2010)

LordWalsh said:


> Eh, sorry. I was having a bad day when I posted that.
> 
> Very Sorry! D:



All is forgiven, but as punishment for your misdeed you shall be bound to a jukebox and forced to listen to drunken karaoke for a length of time designated by a jury of 12 goats


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If furries would stop complaining about getting trolled then they wouldn't get trolled.



Yeah. Good luck getting every furry on earth to stop complaining, forever.


----------



## Darkfox90 (Mar 25, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Yeah. Good luck getting every furry on earth to stop complaining, forever.



LOL :mrgreen: Thats not gonna happen anytime soon XD


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Are we not aware here that there are people who may *want* to become furry that seek an account on this site?  Not having new registration is not only bad for the site, but detrimental for the fandom as a whole.  I hope this is the top priority for you, and I really hope you have this running within a month.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 25, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Are we not aware here that there are people who may *want* to become furry that seek an account on this site?  Not having new registration is not only bad for the site, but detrimental for the fandom as a whole.  I hope this is the top priority for you, and I really hope you have this running within a month.


Did you even look at the thread? 'neer just said it should be working this weekend.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 25, 2010)

Now that you've had adequate time to voice your outrage, thread locked and stickied; you'll be notified when it's open again (staff can, after all, still post in this thread).


----------

